# Decent tasting protein powder



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

I've tried so many different kind of protein powder and I still can't find a decent tasting one. Any recommendation ? The best one so far was the PEScience frosted chocolate cupcake and even this one got old pretty fast... Any recommendation ?


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2018)

ON chocolate malt. 

Delicious


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2018)

Theyre all pretty gross imo 

especially all the desert flavors yuck 

unflavored are at least tolerable & dont give me gas 

add honey peanut butter fruit or something to it if you gotta have sweet


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Said this before, but I remember when we had Weider protein powder, chocolate and vanilla.  Both tasted like chalk.  Any protein powder today is delicious by comparison.  And any serious bodybuilder I know would eat cold sh*t if he thought it would give him "gainz". Hell, people eat chicken breast.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 2, 2018)

Dymatize iso 100
Cinnamon bun
cookies and cream


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 2, 2018)

Muscle Milk

It does have a ton of sugar though. It's also one of the most expensive for the amount of protein it has.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 2, 2018)

Lean whey - mint chocolate chip..... I’m obsessed with this one right now.


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> ON chocolate malt.
> 
> Delicious


I've both tried double rich chocolate and extreme milk chocolate but didn't really like them. Is the taste similar to those 2 ?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

myprotein salted Caramel, mocha, cinnamon roll, or actually any flavor other than cookies and cream.


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Dymatize iso 100
> Cinnamon bun
> cookies and cream


I've tried the cinnamon bun one and didn't like it...
Might try the cookie and cream if there's no chunk in it like the MP combat one.


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Lean whey - mint chocolate chip..... I’m obsessed with this one right now.


Never tried one with mint in it, might try it thx.


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> myprotein salted Caramel, mocha, cinnamon roll, or actually any flavor other than cookies and cream.



I tried Myprotein chocolate smooth and it almost had not taste and the strawberry one tasted like chimicals...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

NaiteLB said:


> I tried Myprotein chocolate smooth and it almost had not taste and the strawberry one tasted like chimicals...



have strawberry and chocolate smooth right now.  not sure what you are referring to and this now makes me think you might have unreasonable expectations for protein powder taste...  It's a drink, chug it and move on with your life.  go for quality over taste.


----------



## stanley (Dec 2, 2018)

if it tastes nice then its proberly  full of sugar.just get it down.the good tasting ones have 7=12 spoons of sugar per serving.just look at the info on your tubs.
stick all that sugar up your bum ..oh yes.id rather have good protine than a sugar shake


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> have strawberry and chocolate smooth right now.  not sure what you are referring to and this now makes me think you might have unreasonable expectations for protein powder taste...  It's a drink, chug it and move on with your life.  go for quality over taste.


I don't drink it, most of the time I'm putting it in my oat that's why, I hate drinking my calories...


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 2, 2018)

Personally, the chocolate flavors are the only ones I don't get sick of.
French vanilla makes me ill...


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> have strawberry and chocolate smooth right now.  not sure what you are referring to and this now makes me think you might have unreasonable expectations for protein powder taste...  It's a drink, chug it and move on with your life.  go for quality over taste.



Was just going to say this.
If you want something that tastes good go to baskin robbins and get a shake.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 2, 2018)

NaiteLB said:


> I don't drink it, most of the time I'm putting it in my oat that's why, I hate drinking my calories...



I also put a 1/4 scoop cinnamon bun in my oatmeal with a splash of walden farms 0 calorie pancake syrup.
Awesome.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 2, 2018)

I have always enjoyed ON double chocolate, I also throw in a huge scoop of peanut butter and a handful of ice cubes. I also only use whole milk.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 2, 2018)

They’re all gross. Shake it and pound it down and move on.


----------



## Bicepticon (Dec 2, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> They’re all gross. Shake it and pound it down and move on.


What this guy said!!


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2018)

ON chocolate,  today I got white chocolate.. let's see how it taste


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 3, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Dymatize iso 100
> Cinnamon bun
> cookies and cream



I picked some of this up at Sams the other day...got 1 bag vanilla and 1 bag chocolate...the vanilla is horrible. the chocolate is awesome and Im not a big chocolate person of anything



Spongy said:


> have strawberry and chocolate smooth right now.  not sure what you are referring to and this now makes me think you might have unreasonable expectations for protein powder taste...  It's a drink, chug it and move on with your life.  go for quality over taste.



might have to try this out. seen you post a few times on Myprotein



My go to was Walmart iso protein by 6-star. the vanilla was straight awesome! they discontinued it tho so I bought all they had there when it was like $13. just bought 4lbs of Combat mix of cookies and cream and 5lbs of regular whey chocolate (mainly for the wife to take to dance) it was amazon prime cyber monday special. paid $40 total for both. ( i think $16 and then $24).


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 3, 2018)

I have absolutely no clue how people can like double chocolate. The worst there is. Mild gutter water tasting crap yet the most sold and easily available. **** right off. Milk or water, total and utter crap. Bought it once and will never buy again. 

*Mocha Cappuccino 10/10.* Did read neg reviews about it which left me in awe. There are humans this world who dont like coffee flavor.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2018)

poop flavored.....best I've found so far!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> poop flavored.....best I've found so far!!



what brand ?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> what brand ?
























          Click to open expanded view


                                                                           video
                                                                           video
 

 

 





                                                                                     [h=1]*"Solid Gold Supplements S.E.P. Stop Eating Poop Powder Dog Supplement"*[/h]


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2018)

worse dog i ever had was a shit eating boxer 

would get loose & run around eating shit 

horrific !

was really cute though


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2018)

Clearly this thread has outlived it's usefulness.


----------

